# Copa Latinscrapers 2014 | Elección fotos Torre de Antel



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rapidito, hay tiempo hasta mañana para votar. Recuerden *elegir sólo tres fotos* kay:



01-



Antel Tower por alejandro-madero, en Flickr



02- 




Antel Tower por glynspencer, en Flickr




03-




Antel Telecomunications Tower por Gabriel Masliah, en Flickr



04-



Antel Tower por Paulo Moreno, en Flickr



05-




23. Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, Montevideo por Bob Lawlor, en Flickr



06-




25. Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, Montevideo por Bob Lawlor, en Flickr



07-



Torre Antel por isma661972, en Flickr



08-




2009-05-07_002 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr



09-




Sunrise over Montevideo Harbor - From the 18th floor of the Radisson Victoria Plaza Hotel, Montevideo, Uruguay por Liêm Phó Nhòm, en Flickr



10-




Star Wars building in the middle of Montevideo por Juanma Teixidó, en Flickr



11-




25. Torre de las Telecomunicaciones, Montevideo por Bob Lawlor, en Flickr



12-




Torre de las Telecomunicaciones (Montevideo Uruguay) por dleiva, en Flickr



13-




Torre de las Telecomunicaciones por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



14-




Montevideo_TorreAntel20 por raulsfotos2011, en Flickr



15-




Día 14 - Day 14 por Adita Cz, en Flickr



16-



https://www.flickr.com/photos/le_petit_lucien/5809271580/



17-



https://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7377556596/



18-



https://www.flickr.com/photos/macaculus/5603940882/




19-



https://www.flickr.com/photos/jorge_bagnuoli/2176645818/



20-




Sin título por MartínR, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

2, 9 y 16.



.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

2, 5 y 8.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

02, 14 y 17.

Igual creo que de la torre había mucho mejores fotos.


----------



## IFER (Sep 22, 2008)

3, 9 y 16.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

siempre me gusto mas el perfil visto desde el oeste


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

2, 9 y 14


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

7 9 y 10


----------

